
The Onion Declares War on Mark Zuckerberg and Facebook - john58
http://www.vulture.com/2018/06/the-onion-declares-war-on-mark-zuckerberg-and-facebook.html
======
skybrian
"Declares war" is apparently the clickbait way of saying that they make lots
of jokes about Facebook.

------
michaeljbishop
That video about the 6-year-old complaining that their whole life is online
without their consent is spot on.

------
mudil
A serious question. Why does Google largely avoided all the scrutiny? In my
view, Google is far far worse than FB.

~~~
adamnemecek
Facebook has much more data on you and the data is a lot more private. What is
the most private data google has? Gmail? Locations? AFAIK fb has access to a
lot of people’s gmail accounts.

~~~
johnchristopher
They have all your health, money, law and job related problems from your
search history.

~~~
twblalock
And potentially embarrassing information about people's preferences in
pornography.

------
roryisok
So I can't view the article because they're asking me to agree to cookies,
which I'm happy to do, only some tool has decided that a plain checkbox needs
JavaScript to work, and I can't check it on IE mobile. It literally won't
toggle

~~~
ajhurliman
They're probably using JavaScript to submit that to the server. Although it's
technically not necessary, it's completely believable that they would use JS
for that.

~~~
roryisok
That would be fine, but the issue is not that the form won't submit, but that
the checkbox can't be checked.

